# Wsm .17 vs .17 HMR



## dragonfly1 (Jul 20, 2011)

any one have any thoughts on these two cartridges ? I think I like the velocity of the .17 Win but the HMR .17 seems to be more popular . Let’s hear what you think .


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

YouTube is your friend, bunch of videos on the subject.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Depends on what you are using it for. I bought the .17 HMR and it doesn't get used very often.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't imagine needing either between 22 lr and 5.56 depending on what you're doing.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I own a .17 center fire that cranks'm out there at over 4000 FPS. I bought this rifle to shoot coyotes and like Mach1 said he rarely uses his, i have not yet hunted with mine.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The 17 WSM looked appealing until I saw the ammo price. Ammo cost was darn near the same as 223/556.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The .17 centerfire is a little more than the 223. I really don't know that for sure cuz i bought 3 boxes when i bought the gun. Really only just fired a clip through it to make sure it fired.
I bought those 3 boxes thru Sportsmans guide. I'll have to look on threir sight to see what it's going for now. That was about a years and a half ago.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Diesel-The OP is talking about rimfires. It sounds like you have a 17 Remington centerfire. 17 Remington ammo will usually cost more than 223/556. The beauty of 223/556 is ammo cost and availability. The 17 WSM rimfire rounds cost as much as a 50 round box of Fiochi 223, and the 223 can do a lot more than the 17 WSM.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

I love my 17hmr, use it for squirrel, groundhogs, rabbits, raccoons, skunks, opossums I've taken one yote with it @40 yrds,


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought the 17 rimfire to shoot woodchucks. It's good for about 100 yds. After having too many crawl away, I bought a 17 Rem. Good to 300 yds. and have yet to have one crawl away. Just depends on your use.


----------

